
No Need for Dependency Injection in React Components - maxheiber
https://medium.com/@maxheiber/no-need-for-dependency-injection-in-react-components-641182760aaa#.lqkthqvay
======
snippet22
With rc5 angular2 you can just create a module and then not worry about
dependencies in your compliments or you can create modules in different levels
of components. Either way hooking it up is just a js file and custom html tag
that's nested in component containers is pretty easy to implement in any
project. Plus, it's done the same way every time, so looking at someone's
project isn't hard to read. It also has commands to strip unused dependencies
in cli, no extra libraries needed.

